# Ghurka travel and business



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I saw a few pieces this past week--They certainly looked older than 1975. I suppose it's good to know they were well used and not for display. Curious to know if anyone has any expierence with or has ever seen any Ghurka products?

https://ghurka.com/

something for Patrick?

I like this for carry on.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*ghurka bags*



Allen said:


> I saw a few pieces this past week--They certainly looked older than 1975. I suppose it's good to know they were well used and not for display. Curious to know if anyone has any expierence with or has ever seen any Ghurka products?
> 
> https://ghurka.com/
> 
> ...


Allen-
Very superior quality and expensive. If you amortize the cost over its useful life the ghurka bag becomes reasonable


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I had a feeling you might have some experience with the brand. But you forgot to add how well they go with Alden cigar shell cordovan. (wink)

Allen


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry to say that since the firm was sold and they moved from 57th Street to Madison Avenue, they have totally abandoned customer service. They will not give you the time of day if you have any problem with their products. Totally different from the firm with which I did a lot of business just a few years ago. I would suggest T. Anthony for quality luggage and leather goods.
Caveat emptor.

Joe


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe Frances said:


> Sorry to say that since the firm was sold and they moved from 57th Street to Madison Avenue, they have totally abandoned customer service. They will not give you the time of day if you have any problem with their products. Totally different from the firm with which I did a lot of business just a few years ago. I would suggest T. Anthony for quality luggage and leather goods.
> Caveat emptor.
> 
> Joe


Thank you, nice to know. Where might I find T. Anthony? Also have they changed the product line or just the service?

Allen


*edit--google is my friend. Tanthony found. Sorry


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Joe Frances said:


> Sorry to say that since the firm was sold and they moved from 57th Street to Madison Avenue, they have totally abandoned customer service. They will not give you the time of day if you have any problem with their products. Totally different from the firm with which I did a lot of business just a few years ago. I would suggest T. Anthony for quality luggage and leather goods.
> Caveat emptor.
> 
> Joe


I totally support this thought. I have been very disappointed with Ghurka over the past couple of years. Even with the vintage stuff, a real problem I have with Ghurka is that the stuff weighs so darned much! It violates the basic rule of luggage, that the bag shouldn't weigh more than the stuff in the bag.


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

Allen, 
I recently purchased a few duffels from Ghurka and have been very pleased with quality of the product as well as the helpfulness of the sales associates I spoke with over the phone in Chicago and San Francisco. Their classic line has recently been changed to a shade lighter fabric, and all of the past line(which is identical in my opinion) has been on sale 50% off through all of September. You might still find a few pieces on sale by calling the stores in San Fran or Chicago, or the outlet in New York.
Good Luck!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*ghurka bags*



Allen said:


> I had a feeling you might have some experience with the brand. But you forgot to add how well they go with Alden cigar shell cordovan. (wink)
> 
> Allen


Allen-
You are alert and you are absolutely correct. Can I assume that you have a holiday present of a ghurka bag and alden boot in cigar shell cordovan


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Gerkins*

Marley Hodgson/Ghurka/Trafalgar was started by Marley Hodgson in (Norwalk?) Connecticut in the mid '70s. I think it has since had a couple of other corporate owners. Randy Hanauer at www.bowties.com used to be the Ghurka SE rep. He may be able provide some insight if you email a Ghurka inquiry stating you wear his ties from Wm. King.

i thought i'd noticed a crocogator piece in a recent Ghurka magazine adv., but don't see any on the website. That's what you want, everything in crocogator. Hermes does a bang-up job of motor car upolstery in Crocagator. If Ghurka can't meet you needs, then check out these folks for reasonably priced crocogator. >> www.leatherschool.com/www/?content=schedaProd&pid=627&c=401&sc=3801 (Commission a special order #7307 Gladstone Bag (Large "Doctor's) in crocodile >> www.leatherschool.com/www/?c=401&sc=3701&content=NavProd)


----------



## Spooter (Jul 15, 2006)

rip said:


> I totally support this thought. I have been very disappointed with Ghurka over the past couple of years. Even with the vintage stuff, a real problem I have with Ghurka is that the stuff weighs so darned much! It violates the basic rule of luggage, that the bag shouldn't weigh more than the stuff in the bag.


The luggage is heavy! Not good if you have a long walk to your airline gate!
:icon_pale:

My experience with customer service was not positive either. :crazy:

I have that bag, Allen! They used to make it in all leather!:icon_cheers:


----------



## Super Fly (Nov 25, 2004)

Used to all be made in Norwalk Connecticut. A lot of the production has gone offshore while prices have risen. Go figure.


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 17, 2004)

I was recently looking for a briefcase, and I ordered a Ghurka on sale ($700 from about $1400) from the company website. No acknowledgement of my order. I tried again; the order showed up on my credit card, but never shipped. I tried to get in touch--no luck, repeatedly. Finally I reached the person in charge of web sales for Ghurka. She was nice, but said that they'd sold out of the briefcase I wanted. I asked if I could get one from one of their stores--sorry, no. Could I be put on backorder? Sorry, no. Any options? Sorry, can't help you. 

I then happened upon T.E. Hulme, a luggage line from Wisconsin. They made the bags for Orvis and Gokey's, amongst others. Top-of-the-line materials, handsewn, made in America. The guy on the phone talked to me for twenty minutes about their briefcases, care and guarantee--easygoing, no pushiness at all. Just about the best customer service I've encountered. If I wanted something out of stock, he said he'd send me another new bag to use in the meantime, no obligation, until my product arrived. 

Towards the end of the conversation, he mentioned other briefcases that they repair at his shop. Unprompted, he said "Like those Ghurka bags--we get them in here for service. Okay bags, sure, but when I see what they charge for them, I just can't figure it out. You pay for the name, I guess."

My Hulme bag is terrific--a lifetime keeper. Maybe a third of the price of the Ghurka I had my eye on.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

MichaelB said:


> I then happened upon T.E. Hulme, a luggage line from Wisconsin. They made the bags for Orvis and Gokey's, amongst others. Top-of-the-line materials, handsewn, made in America.


Do you mean J. W. Hulme, in Minnesota?


----------



## Thornhill (May 14, 2006)

MichaelB:

I think that it might be J.W. Hulme, rather than T.E. Hulme.

https://www.jwhulmeco.com/

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Thornhill said:


> MichaelB:
> 
> I think that it might be J.W. Hulme, rather than T.E. Hulme.
> 
> ...


LOL! Simultaneous posts. Great minds think alike.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

MichaelB said:


> ...I then happened upon T.E. Hulme,My Hulme bag is terrific--a lifetime keeper..... Maybe a third of the price of the Ghurka I had my eye on.


Exactly what I was looking for, thanks for the repsonse.

Allen


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 17, 2004)

Thornhill said:


> MichaelB:
> 
> I think that it might be J.W. Hulme, rather than T.E. Hulme.
> 
> ...


Right you are. Should know better than to rely upon my memory without double-checking. However, I'm not mistaken about their products or service: really first-rate. I'd been using a Filson bridle leather document case, and it is a terrific bag, too. Absolutely indestructible--but too slim for all the books and files I lug around.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

They make the world's best $3,500 golf bag. 

If I ever have the money I'll buy it even though I don't have the game but I've never seen a better made bag. 

I would trust all of their other pieces are of similar quality.


----------



## CharlieChannel (Mar 16, 2006)

*Leather at T. Anthony Park Ave.*



Joe Frances said:


> Sorry to say that since the firm was sold and they moved from 57th Street to Madison Avenue, they have totally abandoned customer service. They will not give you the time of day if you have any problem with their products. Totally different from the firm with which I did a lot of business just a few years ago. I would suggest T. Anthony for quality luggage and leather goods.
> Caveat emptor.
> 
> Joe


 Yes, T. Anthony is on Park Avenue near 56th Street and offer:
1) Good leather luggage at costlly but last forever price point.
2) Solid knowledgeable unobtrusive service.
3) Decently priced small leather goods for impressive gifts.
4) Leather photo albums. I mean, a lot of them.
5) One-of-a-kinds like a leather portable office such as
Teddy Roosevelt's people might have packed AFTER he
was President (not as a Rough Rider).
A marvelous store, and very approachable. Nice small gifts well under $100.


----------



## Spooter (Jul 15, 2006)

Thornhill said:


> MichaelB:
> 
> I think that it might be J.W. Hulme, rather than T.E. Hulme.
> 
> ...


I have known of this place but never tried their equipment. Seems a little on the inexpensive side for the quality that it all appears to be, eh?

Cordially,

Spooter


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 17, 2004)

Spooter said:


> I have known of this place but never tried their equipment. Seems a little on the inexpensive side for the quality that it all appears to be, eh?
> 
> Cordially,
> 
> Spooter


I've used bags by Filson, Orvis, Brooks Brothers and Hartmann. The Orvis was made by Hulme. The Filson (now $700 at their website) was made of heavy, excellent bridle leather, but wasn't particulary well-designed or useful. The latch began to stick and a few pieces of leather came loose. The Brooks lawyer's bag, made by Peal, had leather that rotted and split around the top hinges after about eight years. The Hartmann, a small attache, is still in fine shape after fifteen years. The Hulme, so far at least, seems very well-made. It is the most useful, well-designed bag I've used. Everything on it seems heavy-duty. I'd say you pay less because Hulme isn't adding a prestige surcharge and doesn't have to pay for massive national advertising. Ghurka is overpriced. The Brooks leathergoods I've seen lately are overpriced. Hulme charges as a maker, not as a "lifestyle purveyor."


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I see that Globe-Trotter, the venerable British luggage company, has arranged for its products to be sold in the United States soon:

https://www.wwd.com/retail/article/110427


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

medwards said:


> I see that Globe-Trotter, the venerable British luggage company, has arranged for its products to be sold in the United States soon:
> 
> https://www.wwd.com/retail/article/110427


I think I have seen some of their merchandise in a magazine recently. Anyone know where they might carry Globe-Trotter in NYC?

Thanks for this tip.

Joe


----------



## Spooter (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope they'll offer up an authorized repair center in the U.S.; as of now one must send send one's luggage to Burlington Arcade. :icon_pale:


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

A.Squire said:


> I like this for carry on.


Give the date of your OP ... perhaps you have already purchased. But if not ... and in the event others come across this thread and find it useful ... I'll add my thoughts.

That is *Ghurka's* _*Express*_ ... or _*No. 2.*_ I have two of then ... one older ... and one more recent.

The more recent bag is certainly post Marley Hodgson (the name is no longer on the logo) and even though it appears identical to the older bag it is lighter. The leather of the new bag appears less substantial ... and its stitching is fewer per inch ... so this may be an indication about a change in quality.

I have had no problems with service ... and have found them easy to reach ... but the fact that other's have is certainly worth taking into consideration.

I understand what *rip *says about weight ... and I do think of Ghurka as a bit heavy ... but this particular bag is not as heavy as it appears ... perhaps two pounds. Of course, "heavy" is relative.

I also like what *Joe Frances* says about T.Anthony. I haven't been there in years ... but given the luggage I have from there ... I'll never need to return ... as it will last forever.

Also *jamgood's* suggestion of the *Leather School* in Florence. I began buying leather items there in the early 70s ... and all are still quite functional.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

For shoulder bags, I'd give a look at the Billingham line. I've had one of their camera bags (the Hadley Pro, canvas and leather) for at least 20 years, taken it throughout the world more than a few times and it is still in excellent condition... no tears, no worn spots.


----------



## bpworks (Oct 30, 2009)

*Vintage Ghurka Bags Early Editions*

Anyone interested? I have been collecting the original Ghurka pieces since the mid 70's. Business bags, travel bags, leather accessories. Both the traditional khaki twill/leather & also a few in the charcoal/ leather combination. Also have one all leather small duffell bag & a chestnut tan bridle dispatch case that Marley made outside the Ghurka collection.

I have retired & have more bags than I can ever use.


----------



## bpworks (Oct 30, 2009)

*Vintgage Original Ghurka Bags Pre 1990*

I am seling most of my Ghurka collection. Retired & not traveling as frequently. Have more than I can ever use. These are original pieces by Marley Hodgson.
#36 Stowaway Registered # I73 (charcoal grey twill/leather trim)

#53 Traveler II Registered # I25 (charcoal grey twill/leather trim)

#5 Examiner Registered # H 297 (classic twill/leather)

#2 Express Registered #E 1498

#45 Valet Registered # F 144

#32 Trekker Registered # E 167

#60 Delegate Registered #G303
​Also have a very handsome English Bridle leather flip top dispatch case in chestnut. Excellent condition. This was made by Marley Hodgson under the Trafalgar name. Replacement cost would be approximately $1275-$1675 today.

These bags have been well cared for & gently used. They are in various
stages of wear. Some are practically new. I also have the information needed to have these bags completely repaired & refurbished to their original condition or to whatever degree chosen.

Pictures, etc. available upon request.

Regards


----------



## bpworks (Oct 30, 2009)

*Shoulder Bags*

Holland Brothers makes some very fine bridle leather bags.

Ghurka also makes a shoulder bag.

Both of these basg are vertical in design, giving much better balance.


----------

